# Let's talk shed building



## Frozenfish (Dec 20, 2004)

I'm planning on building a 6X6 - 8X8 shed in my backyard. I don't want to buy a kit or a prefab one. I like the idea of building it myself and was curious to know if anyone had any decent shed plans? I'm searching the internet but surprised to find that it's difficult to find plans without paying $20. Anywho, if anyone has any suggestions or advice please let me know. I know bigger is better so I'll probably go 8X8, but no bigger. I like the space I have in my backyard and hard to give up this small part of it!


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

6x6 or 8x8 well that seems small. You will want it bigger once you are done. I would think something like 8x16 would be better. 

But they are simple to build.


----------



## the roofer (Jan 14, 2009)

and the foundation is the most important thing for long lasting...make sure you put expansion joint in concrete... plus rat wall if going by code...and as far as the roof and rafters birdmouths are a bitch... get one correct and keep as a templet but the walls are cake build them first then set in place...The kits are well worth it and believe me its like building them yourself...


----------



## Frozenfish (Dec 20, 2004)

Most of the sites I've visited today said to use concrete piers for the foundation. Anything wrong with this approach? This isn't going to happen this weekend, thinking a few weeks away after some more research is done. Again, 8X8 is going to be the size I'm looking at.


----------



## the roofer (Jan 14, 2009)

are you building a 8x8 deck?then I would say yes to the concrete piers...
but your gonna want a concrete slab guaranteed and if you decide piers make sure you get below the frost line...concrete slab will be much easier and will keep moisture from the ground entering the shed...and you might want to start that this weekend piers or slab but the concrete needs to set up either way...


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Just set it on concrete blocks. That is how my dad has done it for year with no problems at all. Just make sure you have the floor joyces on the concrete blocks.


----------



## lmholmes11 (Nov 12, 2008)

bigcountrysg said:


> Just set it on concrete blocks. That is how my dad has done it for year with no problems at all. Just make sure you have the floor joyces on the concrete blocks.



Agreed. This is the easiest and cheapest way to make a foundation. Works good too.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

It has 8' walls and a 4' high loft. My cousin has a computer program that he punch in the dimensions and walla, out came the material list and all the angles, guess it took some time on his part. We still made some mistakes but nothing that can't be covered up. Those kits would be a good way to go, depends on your wood shed building skills. 8 x 8 should not be much of a problem, just get a pencil and paper and start making your own plans, if no one can help you out with free plans. Set it on blocks, or just used a treated 4 x 4 for the foundation so the shed can be moved around is a good option. Good luck.


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

check your local ordinances... there maybe a size where you can build without having to have a permit.. we could do a 12 x 16 shed on a slab without needing a permit and inspections.

We build ours on a pad and matched our 12/12 pitch on the house. Then built a 4 ft porch roof overhang off one side, turned out pretty nice.

You can pick up a how to build it book at a big box retail and they'll walk you through building one.


----------



## tinmarine (Nov 19, 2007)

We have to have permits if it's a permanent structure (i.e. concrete slab). So, I'm just gonna set mine on the concrete block piers. My FIL finally came to grips with the fact that he's not going to use the lumber he bought awhile back. So, seeing is how he has about 80 4x4's just sitting there, I'm gonna be building a very sturdy shed. Now if the weather holds off I can bring in his Bobcat and get ta buildin.


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

Handyman magazine has all kinds of plans on their website. I have been getting the mag. for years now and they have all kinds of stuff (plans) you can get from the site. Check em out.


----------



## JohnD4980 (Aug 11, 2009)

make sure you check with your county on restrictions. Here yo put a shed in and the taxes go up!


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Here in Rochester Hills I can put up a shed and as long as it's less than 200 square feet there is no permit required. I really need a shed but just don't have the money to spend to do it right so I'm going to wait. When I finally do build it I plan on making it 12x16 so that I come in just under the 200 s.f. limit. I'd like to have a concrete slab but may just build a sturdy wooden floor and that would be fine. I can do it that way much cheaper than a slab. There's somone down the street from me that did it that way years ago and it's holding up just fine. 

I built a 10x10 on a slab at my last house. I know how to frame so I didn't even bother with plans. I knew how big it was going to be and I wanted to match the look of the house so I just got to work. When all was said and done it looked like the guys that framed the house built the shed as well! I used the same siding and it looked awesome. Framing isn't rocket science and if you understand the basics of it a shed is a piece of cake.

Good luck!

John


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

The shed I helped my dad build back when I was about 8 years old. Is still standing on cement cinder blocks. What we did was dig out the ground where the cinder blocks were going. That way they were all level when we started. Floor joyces are 16 on center made out of 2x6. The floor is 1/2 inch osb, the walls were made out 2x4 with studs 24 on center. Walls are also 1/2 inch osb. The roof was made with 2x6 with 1/2 inch osb for the sheeting. The door was made out of 2x4 with a 1/2 osb 4x8 sheet nailed to it. The shed is still very sturdy to this day. I am now 32. The only thing my dad has done since it was built was paint it and when he roofed the house. He had the shed done to match.


----------



## WMWW (Mar 3, 2009)

http://www.handymanclub.com/uploadedFiles/Projects/Carpentry/Simple_Shed/SimpleShed.pdf


----------



## Frozenfish (Dec 20, 2004)

Thanks for the replies and the plans. This is going to be a fun project. Looking at my schedule I might not get this started until the spring but should be a fun project!


----------



## buckslayerII (Jan 4, 2005)

Being that it's only 8'x8', it could be a partial winter project. We built a new deer blind last winter in the garage, one wall at a time. Granted, it didn't take all that long, but I'm not the faster builder either. We just used a couple screws to hold it together for fit-up and then it all came apart into wall sections. Took them in on a 4-wheeler in the spring and put it together in an hour or so. You could do the same. If you're like me, there's definitely more time in the winter for projects than in the spring. Only issue is have a place to stack the wall sections until needed.


----------



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

Here is an 8' X 12' that I'm working on as we speak. Just take your time, and make sure that you start out "Square". The rest of the job will be easier if you do.


----------

